# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  سیستم تشخیص هویت

## reza.palang

سلام 
من می خواستم از منوال کیک استقاده کنم برای تشخیص هویت (سیستم عضو گیری و ورود و حروج). این هم آدرسش
http://book.cakephp.org/view/641/Sim...ed-Application
همه چیز درست هست جز اینکه در پایان هیچ کدوم از یوزر هایی که ساخته شده لاگ این نمی شن.
میتونید راهنمایی کنید که مشکل از کجا می تونه باشه؟

----------


## maysamscript

اینو یه مطالعه ای بفرمایید
http://book.cakephp.org/complete/172/Authentication

----------


## zoghal

ابنم آموزش فارسی 
http://weblog.alvanweb.com/2009/03/1...nt-in-cakephp/

----------


## cybercoder

> همه چیز درست هست جز اینکه در پایان هیچ کدوم از یوزر هایی که ساخته شده لاگ این نمی شن


رمزنگاری در کامپوننت Auth به مقدار securitysalt در تنظیمات core وابسته هستش دقت کنید

----------


## reza.palang

> رمزنگاری در کامپوننت Auth به مقدار securitysalt در تنظیمات core وابسته هستش دقت کنید


به این دقت نکرده بودم. 
من همون اول، موقع نسب کیک securitysalt رو تفییر میدم. بعد از اون حواسم هست که تفییر نکنه.
ولی آیا این میتونه دلیل باشه؟

----------


## cybercoder

> ولی آیا این میتونه دلیل باشه؟


بله دیگه قربان شما به سورس Auth نگاهی بندازید وقتی که رمزنگاری با مقدار خاصی باشه گشایش هم با همون مقدار فقط صورت می گیره

البته من نمیگم مشکل شما حتما اینه ولی ممکنه باشه
موفق باشید

----------

